
Ask HN: Sources for recreational math for kids? - ehudla
What are good sources for recreational math for elementary school kids? I have a great collection of recreational math books, but my kids are younger so I prefer video at this stage and challenges that don&#x27;t require too much knowledge but rather focus on logic, number senses, shapes, spatial cognition and so on.<p>For example, riddles about finding fake coins using scales seem to work well.
======
bcjordan
Your kids might like computer science unplugged activities, they're hands on
(no computer required) and can dovetail into some fun CS programming projects
down the road:

[https://code.org/curriculum/unplugged](https://code.org/curriculum/unplugged)

------
aashishlowanshi
I guess this will be helpful:
[http://www.bagtheweb.com/b/pJ53Qm](http://www.bagtheweb.com/b/pJ53Qm)

------
ehudla
Two nice resources, though not recreational in the way I had in mind, are The
Number Race and The Number Catcher.

[http://thenumberrace.com/nr/home.php](http://thenumberrace.com/nr/home.php)

[http://www.thenumbercatcher.com/nc/home.php](http://www.thenumbercatcher.com/nc/home.php)

------
w3r3c3
[http://www.graphwar.com/](http://www.graphwar.com/)

~~~
ehudla
Beyond the skills I had in mind, but this is a cool idea - wish I had this
when I was first learning about these functions.

